# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی به روش قرعه کشی جام جهانی !

## mk.meydani

سلام ...چندتا از دوستان در مورد برنامه ریزی سوال کرده بودن..منم میخوام یه روش برنامه ریزی که خودم یه مدت باهاش کار کردم و خوب بود رو بگم ...من در دوران کنکور به شکل های خیلی متفاوتی درس خوندم ...با برنامه ها و ساعت مطالعاتی های مختلف ، با روش های مختلف و خلاصه هر جور بگین ...چون مشاور نداشتم     ( البته اصلا پشیمون هم نیستم چون هم کارام تنوع داشت و هم با همون برنامه ای که می ریختم ( و حتی گاهی نمی ریختم !) کاملا آشنا بودم و خیلی خوب انس گرفته بودم .) ...عمده ی تغییرات برنامه ریزیم هم در تابستون بود ولی بعدش دیگه تقریبا روال ثابتی داشتم و اون اواخر به کامل ترین شکل برنامه ریزی برای خودم رسیده بودم...این رو اینجا قرار میدم تا شما هم اگه خواستین استفاده کنید البته منظور اصلی من روش برنامه ریزیش هست که شاید برای افراد مختلف زیاد فرق نکنه ولی نوع برنامه و سبکش مسلما برای افراد مختلف متفاوته و من سبکی که خودم باهاش راحت بودم و نتیجه گرفتم رو میگم ( پس زیاد به محتوای برنامه توجهی نکنید ! خخخ) 

*برنامه ریزی به روش قرعه کشی جام جهانی !* ( برنامه ای رو در طول سال پیش مثال زدم که هم پیش و هم پایه رو داشته باشه !) 

نمیدونم اگه مراسم قرعه کشی رو دیده باشین اولین چیزی که مشخصه تیم های صعود کننده هست...این میشه همون مباحثی که باید بخونیم که معمولا برنامه ی آزمون آزمایشی یا برنامه ی خودتون این رو مشخص میکنه ...دومین چیز سید بندی تیم هاست ...سرگروه ها و...مشخص میشن .ما هم اینجا سر فصل مطالبی که باید بخونیم رو در نظر داریم ولی میایم رو کاغذ می نویسیم و میزان مطالعه ی مورد نیازمون برای رسیدن به سطح مورد نظرمون رو پیش بینی می کنیم :




حالا نوبت میرسه به یه برنامه ی اصولی با توجه به وقت خودمون ...تو قرعه کشی جام جهانی اول گروه تیم های سرگروه مشخص میشه ...ما هم همین طور ...اول درسای مهم و اونایی که وقت بیشتری باید براشون بذاریم : 


بعد درس بعدی : 


میرسیم به تحلیلی !( مثلا !  :Yahoo (94):  ) من تو این درس ضعف اساسی دارم ! اصلا نمیفهممش ! باید یه جوری کار کنم که کم کم تو ذهنم جا بگیره ...من برای درسای تخصصی تا حالا دوساعتی وقت میذاشتم حدودا اما این درس رو بارهای قبل این جوری پخش کردم ولی به جواب نرسیدم و تو آزمون قبل کمتر از درسای دیگه زدم ...خب میام هر شب براش یه وقت در نظر می گیرم : 


به همین ترتیب مباحث در اولویت بعدی: 



چیزی که موند یه سری مباحث عمومی دیگه ...نگاه میکنم به ساعات مطالعه ی روزانم ...کدوم روز ها میتونم وقت بیشتری بذارم ؟! ...میذارم...بعضی مباحث رو هم با یه نظم خاص کار میکنم ( اینجا مثلا آرایه هر شب 15 دقیقه) :



*ساعات جبرانی رو مشخص نکردم ولی حتما هم در هر روز و هم هر چند روز یه بار یه فرصت جبرانی تو برنامه قرار بدین

* تاکید میکنم این برنامه ی مثال کاملا الکیه(  :Yahoo (94): ) و همینجوری نوشتمش ! مثلا تو زمانی که تو این برنامه طبق یه آزمون قلمچی مشخص کردم با توجه به اینکه مدرسه میرفتم عمرا 8 ساعت نمیخوندم در حالی که اینجا تقریبا هر روز 8 ساعت تو برنامه گذاشته شده !

*نکته ی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی مهم اینه که من کنار هر درس یه ساعتی رو مشخص کردم ...این معنیش این نیست که من دقیقا به همون اندازه میخوندم بلکه من مبحثی رو که میخونم طوری انتخاب میکنم که حدود مثلا 2 ساعت وقت بگیره ولی ساعت مطالعه ی من این عدد نیست بلکه ساعت مطالعه میزان مطالعه ای هست که کردم و میزان تستی هست که زدم...این کار هم باعث میشه مبحث رو ناتمام رها نکنیم و هم اینکه بازده کار رو بالا می بره چون هدف یادگیری میشه نه گذروندن وقت برای تموم شدن ساعت مطالعه ! 

*در دوران مدرسه مطالعه ی درس های روزانه فراموش نشه ! هر روز برای درس های همون روز با توجه به درسها حتما ساعتی رو برای مرور مشخص کنید .

*در دوران مدرسه اگر امتحانی دارید سعی کنید از قبل مشخص باشه ...این امتحانا سر گروه سرگروه ها هستن ! پس قبل از هر کاری روزهای قبل امتحان ساعتی رو مشخص کنید...درضمن کار تشریحی و تستی هم نداریم ! کسی که میخواد واقعا تست بزنه تشریحی هم بلده ! پس سعی کنید همون چیزایی که میخواین برای آزمون آزمایشی بخونید رو برای امتحان مدرسه کار کنید تا دیگه وقت جداگونه برای این مبحث نذارید مثلا اگر قرار بوده شیمی رو هر روز 1 ساعت بخونید الان که امتحان دارید این دو تا 1 ساعت رو جمع کنید تو روز قبل آزمون ! 

اگه یه کم کیفیت عکس ها و برنامه پایینه عذرخواهی میکنم چون فقط میتونستم عکس بگیرم و برای اینکه کیفیت عکس زیاد پایین نیاد مجبور شدم یه کم درهم بنویسم و فقط 5 روز از بازه ی دو هفته ای برنامه رو هم تونستم قرار بدم . بازم شرمنده.

سوالی بود در خدمتم .

----------


## Edward

با نکته  ی خیلی خیلی مهمت کاملا موافقم آق محمد کاظم!!! :Yahoo (83):

----------


## alilord

من حرف مشاور هارو میزنم.حرف خودم نیست.
ای کاش میزان ساعت رو مشخص نمیکردی !
دین و زندگی هم اصلا احتیاجی به تست زدن نیست.
کاری که خودم کردم رو میگم به پست اصلی اضافه کن.
اولین ازمون قلمچی که گرفته میشه.بیان سوال هارو توی گاج(نظر قطعی من : کتاب گاج و با کتاب های زیاد خودشون رو گیج نکنن)
بنویسن،سوال های اون ازمون رو،تا 3تا ازمون این کار رو انجام بدن.مطمئنم جواب میگیرن.
*این نظر شخصی من بود و تبعات این نظر رو به هیچ عنوان قبول نمیکنم!*

----------


## Edward

بچه های 94 بیاین و استفاده کنید، به جای شرکت تو تاپیک ها تفریحی از همین الان بیاین و همین برنامه رو شخصی سازی کنید
بعد تابستون فرصت آزمون و خطاو تکرار اشتباهات گذشتگان نیست...!!!

----------


## alilord

> بچه های 94 بیاین و استفاده کنید، به جای شرکت تو تاپیک ها تفریحی از همین الان بیاین و همین برنامه رو شخصی سازی کنید
> بعد تابستون فرصت آزمون و خطاو تکرار اشتباهات گذشتگان نیست...!!!


داوطلب 94 الان نباید بره تفریح !:yahoo (4):
دیگه وقته درسه !
*
راستی،خواهشا دنبال مشاور و اینجور چیزا نرید !
برنامه فرصت برابر ، برنامه خوبیه.مشاوره هم داره،به نظرم کافیه !

*

----------


## nafise74

*بین هر درس اختصاصی 1 ساعت عمومی خوندن  کافیه؟؟؟  مرسی از اقای میدانی* 
من پشت کنکوریم محض اطلاع!

----------


## mk.meydani

> من حرف مشاور هارو میزنم.حرف خودم نیست.
> ای کاش میزان ساعت رو مشخص نمیکردی !
> دین و زندگی هم اصلا احتیاجی به تست زدن نیست.
> کاری که خودم کردم رو میگم به پست اصلی اضافه کن.
> اولین ازمون قلمچی که گرفته میشه.بیان سوال هارو توی گاج(نظر قطعی من : کتاب گاج و با کتاب های زیاد خودشون رو گیج نکنن)
> بنویسن،سوال های اون ازمون رو،تا 3تا ازمون این کار رو انجام بدن.مطمئنم جواب میگیرن.
> *این نظر شخصی من بود و تبعات این نظر رو به هیچ عنوان قبول نمیکنم!*


سلام علی جون...داداش من یه چیزایی به تو نگفتم ؟؟!!!  ( میرسم خدمتتون ! خخخ ) 

در مورد اولیش من نمیدونم مشاورا چی میگن ! اگه منظورت اینه که اصلا  ساعت رو مشخص نکنیم پس چطور می خواین برنامه بریزید ؟  میگین مثلا فلان روز فیزیک میخونم ! ؟؟ فرقی نمیکنه 30 دقیقه یا 5 ساعت ؟  اگه بخوای 5 ساعت بخونی بقیه درسا رو چه کار میکنی ؟ اگه هم 30 دقیقه بقیش رو چی کار میکنی ؟  .... اما اگه منظورت اینه که مطالعت بر حسب ساعت نیست و بر حسب مبحثه این همون چیزیه که نوشتم ...همون نکته ی خیلی خیلی خیلی مهم !  وقتی میگم فیزیک 1.5 ...مبحثی که میخوام بخونم و تست ها رو طوری انتخاب میکنم که حدود 1.5 ساعت ازم وقت بگیره !  ولی نه اینکه دقیقا یک و نیم ساعت بخونم ! با تمام قوا و بازدهی اون مطلب رو میخونم و بازده کارمو تا میتونم بالا می برم . 

در مورد دینی هم من صد بار گفتم به محتوای این برنامه توجه نکنید !  این برنامه تقریبا برنامه ای هست که خودم اون موقع ها انجام میدادم ...کاری که تو گفتی خیلی کمک میکنه ( یه جورایی تحلیل آزمونه دیگه ! ) ولی این دلیل نمیشه تو دینی تست نزنیم ! من تو تابستون کتاب سوم رو خونده بودم تستای کنکورشم زده بودم ...الان بعد از مرور برای اینکه تیپ سوالات اون درس رو بفهمم خیلی خوبه که تست مشابه کنکور بزنم !  اگه دقت کنی تست رو فقط برای دینی پایه گذاشتم نه پیش !  مثلا همین درس 8 تا 11 پایه ! مثلا وقتی درس امام زمان و مسئولیت های منتظر رو میخونی ، دقیق بخونی میتونی به هر سوالی ج بدی ولی وقتی تستا رو میزنی می بینی که نصف تستا به این سبکه که یه تیکه ازمتن رو آورده و میگه این مربوط به کدام مسئولیته ! روی این موارد تکیه میکنی خب ! 

یه جوری گفتی تبعات معلومه از همون اول خودت رو برای عذاب سختی آماده کرده بودی‌!  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Edward

ضمن این که 100 درصد با حرفای آقای میدانی موافقم اینم بگم که زدن تست دینی به این جهت هم بسیـــــــــار کارآمده که شما میفهمی طراح به چی و کجای کتاب ارادت خاص داره!
اینجوری تا 50 و 60 میتونی بیای بالا(فقط حل تستای کنکورای گذشته) برای درصدای بالاتر هم که باید بخوری کتابو...!(اگر زرد عمومی رو تو تابستون حل کنید راحت میفهمید منظورم از این حرف توج طراح چیه! یه تیپ سواله که هر سال((تقریبا)) تکرار میشه)
 :Yahoo (83): 

مثلا وقتی درس امام زمان و مسئولیت های منتظر رو میخونی ، دقیق بخونی میتونی به هر سوالی ج بدی ولی وقتی تستا رو میزنی می بینی که نصف تستا به این سبکه که یه تیکه ازمتن رو آورده و میگه این مربوط به کدام مسئولیته ! روی این موارد تکیه میکنی خب ! 



ببخشید من اینجا رو ندیدم!

----------


## mk.meydani

> *بین هر درس اختصاصی 1 ساعت عمومی خوندن  کافیه؟؟؟  مرسی از اقای میدانی* 
> من پشت کنکوریم محض اطلاع!


بازم سوالتون مربوط میشه به سبک برنامه ریزی ...ببینید برای افراد مختلف کاملا متفاوته ! من نمیتونم در مورد شما نظر بدم چون اطلاعاتی از وضعیت شما ندارم...من خودم به توصیه ی یکی از دوستام اواخر تابستون برنامم به این شکل تغییر کرد که مطالعه ی اختصاصیم ( مخصوصا ریاضیات و فیزیک ! )  هر پارت حداقل 1.5 و حداکثر 3 بود و بین اونا 15 تا 30 دقیقه عمومی میخوندم ( البته من اون زمان عمومیم خیلی خوب بود و نیاز به کار جدی اختصاصی داشتم ) در طول سال هم تقریبا به همین شکل  بودم ولی میدونید که دور دوم خوندن دینی باید دقیق باشه و به اندازه ی یه پارت اختصاصی برام طول میکشید ...همچنین وقتی یه درس ادبیات رو میخواستم بخونم ... اما در مورد شما من نمیتونم نظر خاصی بدم...خودم این روش و سبک رو دوست داشتم و برام جواب هم داد ...خلاصه  که از برنامه ریزی و درس خوندن لذت ببرید ...خواهش میکنم.

----------


## ThePriNcE

*سلام 
من خودم رشتم تجربیه ولی:
1 -  برای ادبیات میخوام بدونم شما چطوری خوندی که نتیجه گرفتی؟مثلا مبحثی خوندی یا سال به سال و اینکه کتاب ادبیات موضوعی منظورتون همون گاج هس؟به نظرت کمک کننده هس؟

2 - ب رای برنامه ریزی هم باید حجم رو مشخص کرد و هم زمان رو؟

3 -ک لا کارایی رو که الان دوس داری انجام بدی ولی تو دوران کنکور انجام ندادی چیه؟
4-خیلی ممنون
*

----------


## mk.meydani

> *سلام 
> من خودم رشتم تجربیه ولی:
> 1 -  برای ادبیات میخوام بدونم شما چطوری خوندی که نتیجه گرفتی؟مثلا مبحثی خوندی یا سال به سال و اینکه کتاب ادبیات موضوعی منظورتون همون گاج هس؟به نظرت کمک کننده هس؟
> 
> 2 - ب رای برنامه ریزی هم باید حجم رو مشخص کرد و هم زمان رو؟
> 
> 3 -ک لا کارایی رو که الان دوس داری انجام بدی ولی تو دوران کنکور انجام ندادی چیه؟
> 4-خیلی ممنون
> *


سلام...رشته که فرقی نمیکنه در مورد این تاپیک...شما به جای دیفرانسیل بذارین زیست مثلا !  :Yahoo (94):  

1) این دو تا تاپیک رو یه نگاه بندازید ...ادبیات رو هم درس به درس و هم موضوعی باید کار کرد ...من اسم کتابی رو کلا نبردم تو برنامم ولی خودم آره از موضوعی تست میزدم و خیلی میتونه کمک کنه ! 

روش مطالعه درس زبان و ادبیات فارسی + منابع پیشنهادی 

اینطوری شد که ادبیات و عربی کنکور رو 100 زدم :)))) 

2)  تقریبا بله ! حجم حتما باید مشخص باشه ! در مورد زمان اختلاف هست ولی من خودم همون طور که گفتم زمان تقریبی رو مشخص میکردم ...چون باید بتونید اون مبحث رو تموم کنید که ممکنه زود تر یا دیر تر از زمان تقریبی تموم بشه !  ( یه سری  حرفا در مورد این بخش و بازدهی کار هست که من اصن نمیخوام واردش بشم ! چون عقیدم اینه که مهمترین چیز برای بالا بردن بازده درس خوندن  اوالا انگیزه و هدف و دوما تنوع در درس خوندنه ! ) 

3) منظورت کارایی هست که اگه دوباره کنکوری بودم انجام میدادم‌؟! بیشتر درس میخوندم !  قدر وقت رو بیشتر میدونستم ! خخخ  (شاید خودمو وارد حاشیه نمیکردم) 

4) خواهش میکنم  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## alilord

> سلام علی جون...داداش من یه چیزایی به تو نگفتم ؟؟!!!  ( میرسم خدمتتون ! خخخ ) 
> 
> در مورد اولیش من نمیدونم مشاورا چی میگن ! اگه منظورت اینه که اصلا  ساعت رو مشخص نکنیم پس چطور می خواین برنامه بریزید ؟  میگین مثلا فلان روز فیزیک میخونم ! ؟؟ فرقی نمیکنه 30 دقیقه یا 5 ساعت ؟  اگه بخوای 5 ساعت بخونی بقیه درسا رو چه کار میکنی ؟ اگه هم 30 دقیقه بقیش رو چی کار میکنی ؟  .... اما اگه منظورت اینه که مطالعت بر حسب ساعت نیست و بر حسب مبحثه این همون چیزیه که نوشتم ...همون نکته ی خیلی خیلی خیلی مهم !  وقتی میگم فیزیک 1.5 ...مبحثی که میخوام بخونم و تست ها رو طوری انتخاب میکنم که حدود 1.5 ساعت ازم وقت بگیره !  ولی نه اینکه دقیقا یک و نیم ساعت بخونم ! با تمام قوا و بازدهی اون مطلب رو میخونم و بازده کارمو تا میتونم بالا می برم . 
> 
> در مورد دینی هم من صد بار گفتم به محتوای این برنامه توجه نکنید !  این برنامه تقریبا برنامه ای هست که خودم اون موقع ها انجام میدادم ...کاری که تو گفتی خیلی کمک میکنه ( یه جورایی تحلیل آزمونه دیگه ! ) ولی این دلیل نمیشه تو دینی تست نزنیم ! من تو تابستون کتاب سوم رو خونده بودم تستای کنکورشم زده بودم ...الان بعد از مرور برای اینکه تیپ سوالات اون درس رو بفهمم خیلی خوبه که تست مشابه کنکور بزنم !  اگه دقت کنی تست رو فقط برای دینی پایه گذاشتم نه پیش !  مثلا همین درس 8 تا 11 پایه ! مثلا وقتی درس امام زمان و مسئولیت های منتظر رو میخونی ، دقیق بخونی میتونی به هر سوالی ج بدی ولی وقتی تستا رو میزنی می بینی که نصف تستا به این سبکه که یه تیکه ازمتن رو آورده و میگه این مربوط به کدام مسئولیته ! روی این موارد تکیه میکنی خب ! 
> 
> یه جوری گفتی تبعات معلومه از همون اول خودت رو برای عذاب سختی آماده کرده بودی‌!


خب پشت صحنه اون همه ادم رو تهدید میکنی!مرز های ذهنی رو تحدید میکنی !
دین و زندگی اگر هم قرار باشه تست بزنن،بهتره بیشتر از 5تا تست نشه!اشاره برای عاقل کافیه!
اخه مثلا فیزیک 2 ساعت خیلی سنگینه!
منم نمیگم بدون حساب کتاب،ولی نرم اینه که 1:15 اختصاصی،سبک هم هست،خیلی هم طولانی نیست !
من که خودت میدونی  :Yahoo (94):  :yahoo (4): اختصاصی عمومی رو 1 ساعت میخواندم  :Yahoo (94):  بعد 20 مین میرفتم استراحت  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mk.meydani

> خب پشت صحنه اون همه ادم رو تهدید میکنی!مرز های ذهنی رو تحدید میکنی !
> دین و زندگی اگر هم قرار باشه تست بزنن،بهتره بیشتر از 5تا تست نشه!اشاره برای عاقل کافیه!
> اخه مثلا فیزیک 2 ساعت خیلی سنگینه!
> منم نمیگم بدون حساب کتاب،ولی نرم اینه که 1:15 اختصاصی،سبک هم هست،خیلی هم طولانی نیست !
> من که خودت میدونی  :yahoo (4): اختصاصی عمومی رو 1 ساعت میخواندم  بعد 20 مین میرفتم استراحت


اومدی داری بحث تاپیکو منحرف میکنی ! منحرف‌! 
اولا که من خودمم زیاد تست نمیزدم دینی تو سال ولی نزدیکای کنکور به اهمیت تست پی بردم ...دوران جمع بندی تست دینی خیلی مهمه !  اصن بحث ما تست زدن دینی نیست ! 
دوما برای هر کسی فرق میکنه ساعت مطالعه ! شاید شما بعد از 1 ساعت سرت درد بگیره از خوندن ولی بعضی ها هم بعد از یک ساعت تازه مغزشون گرم میشه برای یادگیری مطلب ( میرسن به عمق مطلب )  و از اونجا به بعد یادگیریشون قوی میشه ! ( من خودم تاحدودی این طور بودم ) پس این بستگی داره به آدمش ! نمیشه نسخه پیچید ...اصن بحث ما ساعت فیزیک نیست !خخخ 
تو رو بله ! خخخ بهتره بگیم 20 دقیقه میخوندی 1 ساعت استراحت میکردی !

----------


## Majid-VZ

من ی نکته اضافه کنم...
برای این که برنامه ریزی تون هم کمی باشه و هم کیفی بگید در فلان زمان فلان مباحث رو باید بخونم.
مثلا تو ٢ ساعت باید فرایند های هم حجم ، هم فشار، هم دما و بی دررو رو بخونم. البته اینجا خلاصه نویسی خعلی به درد میخوره

----------


## mamad.hny

عاغا این برنامه ریزی رو جدی بگیرید، باور کنید از برنامه های 99 درصد مشاورا بهتره.
من خودم وقتی با برنامه میخونم یهو ساعت مطالعه ام دو برابر میشه

----------


## mohsen.h

سلام . آقا خوبین ؟؟؟ 
شما گفتین که :( برنامه ای رو در طول سال پیش مثال زدم که هم پیش و هم پایه رو داشته باشه !) 

ازتون یه درخواستی دارم اینه که برنامه ای که بشه تو تابستون ازش استفاده کرد رو بزارین تو همین تاپیک

ممنون لطفا جواب بدین

----------


## mk.meydani

> سلام . آقا خوبین ؟؟؟ 
> شما گفتین که :( برنامه ای رو در طول سال پیش مثال زدم که هم پیش و هم پایه رو داشته باشه !) 
> 
> ازتون یه درخواستی دارم اینه که برنامه ای که بشه تو تابستون ازش استفاده کرد رو بزارین تو همین تاپیک
> 
> ممنون لطفا جواب بدین


براتون  یه  پ خ فرستادم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## moon girl

> براتون  یه  پ خ فرستادم


میشه برامنم بفرستید.

----------


## mk.meydani

> میشه برامنم بفرستید.


اصلا همین حا میذارم ...گفتم که :‌

الان تو تابستون بچه ها با برنامه های مختلف میخونند یکی پیش رو میخونه یکی نه ! هر کسی یه جوری ! من هم اون برنامه رو فقط برای مثال گذاشتم برای روش برنامه ریزی ! شما روش رو همون طور یاد بگیرین ....اگه بازم میخواین شرایطتون رو کامل بگین تو همین پ خ با هم صحبت کنیم .

منظور از این تاپیک اینه که روش برنامه ریزی رو هر کسی بفهمه و اون رو برای خودش با توجه به شرایط خودش شخصی سازیش کنه ....این برنامه هم فقط یه نمونه هست ! همین ! شاید عیب هایی هم حتی داشته باشه چون من سعی نکردم زیاد رو محتوای برنامه کار کنم فقط خواستم سیستمش رو بگم که اونم از جایی نگرفتم...صرفا یه سیستم پیشنهادیه.....شرایط آدما با هم فرق داره پس نمیشه یه برنامه برای همه نوشت...در ضمن بهترین برنامه ریز خودتونید .

----------


## moon girl

> اصلا همین حا میذارم ...گفتم که :‌
> 
> الان تو تابستون بچه ها با برنامه های مختلف میخونند یکی پیش رو میخونه یکی نه ! هر کسی یه جوری ! من هم اون برنامه رو فقط برای مثال گذاشتم برای روش برنامه ریزی ! شما روش رو همون طور یاد بگیرین ....اگه بازم میخواین شرایطتون رو کامل بگین تو همین پ خ با هم صحبت کنیم .
> 
> منظور از این تاپیک اینه که روش برنامه ریزی رو هر کسی بفهمه و اون رو برای خودش با توجه به شرایط خودش شخصی سازیش کنه ....این برنامه هم فقط یه نمونه هست ! همین ! شاید عیب هایی هم حتی داشته باشه چون من سعی نکردم زیاد رو محتوای برنامه کار کنم فقط خواستم سیستمش رو بگم که اونم از جایی نگرفتم...صرفا یه سیستم پیشنهادیه.....شرایط آدما با هم فرق داره پس نمیشه یه برنامه برای همه نوشت...در ضمن بهترین برنامه ریز خودتونید .


ممنون که برامون وقت گذاشتید
یه سوال من تاامروز هیچی نخوندم  ولی خب دیگه واقعا میخوام شروع کنم اولیتم پیش باشه یاپایه؟
من مهر میرم پیش ریاضی

----------


## mk.meydani

> ممنون که برامون وقت گذاشتید
> یه سوال من تاامروز هیچی نخوندم  ولی خب دیگه واقعا میخوام شروع کنم اولیتم پیش باشه یاپایه؟
> من مهر میرم پیش ریاضی


خواهش میکنم...فعلا اولویت پایه ...پایه خیلی مهمه حتما تو تابستون بخش زیادیش رو بخونید کامل ...سال پیش وقت برای درسای پیش هست ولی پایه نه زیاد !   

خب اگه تازه شروع کردین این تاپیک ها شاید مفید باشن :‌ 

آموزش نحوه مطالعه دروس کنکور توسط رتبه های برتر

منابع کنکور

آموزش روش های برنامه ریزی روزانه و هفتگی و ماهانه ، توسط رتبه های برتر کنکور سراسری

----------


## moon girl

[QUOTE=mk.meydani;222455]خواهش میکنم...فعلا اولویت پایه ...پایه خیلی مهمه حتما تو تابستون بخش زیادیش رو بخونید کامل ...سال پیش وقت برای درسای پیش هست ولی پایه نه زیاد !   

معذرت میخوام میشه به این سوالم جواب بدید
نظرتون درباره ی کتاب حسابان ژرف اندیشان چیه؟

----------


## mk.meydani

[QUOTE=jasmine;222456]


> خواهش میکنم...فعلا اولویت پایه ...پایه خیلی مهمه حتما تو تابستون بخش زیادیش رو بخونید کامل ...سال پیش وقت برای درسای پیش هست ولی پایه نه زیاد !   
> 
> معذرت میخوام میشه به این سوالم جواب بدید
> نظرتون درباره ی کتاب حسابان ژرف اندیشان چیه؟


تاپیکای منابع زیادن ...ولی خب مسلما کتاب های این انتشارات بیشتر برای امتحانات تشریحی خوبند نه تستی و کنکور !

----------


## Farhad.7

ایول چه برنامه ای  :Yahoo (94):  ....
من خودم امسال که کنکور دادیم یه همچین برنامه ای داشتم برا طول سال ولی با یه تفاوت ...
من میگفتم مثلا 1.5 ساعت دیف کل مبحث تصاعد ... بعد اینجوری نمیدونم چرا تمرکزم بشدت زیاد میشد  :Yahoo (94): 
و اون 1.5 ساعت اندازه 3 4 ساعت جواب میداد .... چون مجبور بودم با تمام قدرت کامل بخونمش !!!

----------


## AmiR13

یه سوالی که برای من توی برنامه ریزی پیش اومده اینه که کدوم یک از این دو حالت زیر بهتره؟
1)هر روز همه ی درسا رو بخونیم.
2)توی هفته تقسیمش کنیم.
مثلا زیست رو که باید هر روز خوند. عمومیا هم که میگن هرچی تکرار بشه بهتره. شیمی...! (اینجوری میشه همه ی درسا!)
اگه حالت 2 هست با مثال راهنماییم کنید!
(فارغ التحصیل هستم)(تجربی)
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید و بگین چیکار کنم!

----------


## mk.meydani

> یه سوالی که برای من توی برنامه ریزی پیش اومده اینه که کدوم یک از این دو حالت زیر بهتره؟
> 1)هر روز همه ی درسا رو بخونیم.
> 2)توی هفته تقسیمش کنیم.
> مثلا زیست رو که باید هر روز خوند. عمومیا هم که میگن هرچی تکرار بشه بهتره. شیمی...! (اینجوری میشه همه ی درسا!)
> اگه حالت 2 هست با مثال راهنماییم کنید!
> (فارغ التحصیل هستم)(تجربی)
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید و بگین چیکار کنم!


salam . bebakhshid englisi type mikonam . farsi nadare in computer .

hamun tor k tu poste aval goftam behtare ke darsa ro ba tavajoh be hajme mataleb va hamchenin mizane tavajohe morede niaze khodetun taghsim konid . khob moshakhasan baraye yek  danesh amuze mamulie tajrobi zist ba tavajoh be ahamiat va hajmesh kheili ahamiat dare va bayad kheili ziad motalee beshe . pas mitunim begim ke bayad har ruz khunde beshe . ye darse dg mese zamin shenasi ya fizik momkene kamtar niaz be khundanesh bashe makhsusan agar moshkelekhasi ba in dorus nadashte bashid . khob mitunid ye ruz dar miun barname bezarid ya inke har ruz vali ye time kamtar . in bastegi be khodetun dare k chetori bekhunid ta bazdeh e bala tari dashte bashin .

movafagh bashid.

----------


## mk.meydani

> سلام.
> من تجربی میخونم و پشت کنکوری هستم.
> امسال برای آزمون های آزمایشی گزینه دو ثبتنام کردم ولی از برنامه عقب افتادم.و تصمیم گرفتم آزمون یک رو بیخیال بشم و از آزمون دوم به بعد بخونم الانم مخواستم بپرسم که آیا میتونم ان درسهایی رو که عقب افتادم جمع کنم؟میتونم بدون خوندن ان درس ها پایه ای درس های بعدی رو بخونم؟(مثلا توی برنامه نوشته که باید درس 1و2 زیست دوم رو بخونم ول من درس 1 رو نخوندم ایرادی نداره که از درس 2 شروع به خوندن کنم؟)
> ممنون


salam . man dar morede zist be tanhayi ettelai nadaram . vali ino bayad begam k aghab oftadan az barname nabayad be khatere kam kari pish biad va in ke kam kari konimva be barname narasim va bad be in fekr bioftim k mishe un mabahes ro khund eshtebahe vali age bana be dalili nashod ke un mabahes khunde beshe mishe un mabahes ro ba ye kam ezafe kari dar hafte haye bad jobran kard. shoma age mitunid fasle 1 ,2 zist ro masalan ba ham bkhunid ....vali age vaghean vaght nist va masalan nemishe karish kard un moghe age halate pish niazi dare fasle 1 baraye fasle 2 fasle 1 ro bkhunid va tabiatan vaghte ziadi bara zist bezarid ta jobran she va age halate pish niazi nis mitunid 2 ro bkhunid va 1 ro badan tu barname ja bedin . hatman havasetun be hame ye mataleb bashe . az alan listi doros konid k tush hameye dorus va hameye fasl ha ye una va rize bakhsh ha bashe va jelo har kodum tamame karayi k bara un bakhsh mikonid ro yaddasht konid ta betunid badan befahmid k ru che bakhsh hayi khub kar kardid va che bakhsh hayi kam tavajohi shode beshun .

----------


## mk.meydani

> میرسیم به تحلیلی !( مثلا !  ) من تو این درس ضعف اساسی دارم ! اصلا نمیفهممش ! باید یه جوری کار کنم که کم کم تو ذهنم جا بگیره ...من برای درسای تخصصی تا حالا دوساعتی وقت میذاشتم حدودا اما این درس رو بارهای قبل این جوری پخش کردم ولی به جواب نرسیدم و تو آزمون قبل کمتر از درسای دیگه زدم ...خب میام هر شب براش یه وقت در نظر می گیرم : 
> فایل پیوست 11168


سلام.ممنونم از اینکه همچین برنامه ریزی توپی رو یادمون دادی.:yahoo (4):
یه سوال دارم و اونم اینه که دقیقا توی قسمت تحلیلی چه چیزی رو باید بخونم؟و چه مدت؟ببخشید ولی توضیح رو متوجه نشدم.میشه کمی بیشتر توضیح بدی؟
 :11: ممنون میشم.[/QUOTE]


سلام ..خواهش میکنم . 

ببینید توضیح در مورد تحلیلی نیست ! همون طور که می بینید نوشتم مثلا !! فرض کنید شما تو یه درس دیگه مشکل اساسی داری . میخوای تو این دو هفته یا سه هفته ی فاصله بین آزمونا خوب بخونیش تا آزمون بعد دیگه مشکل نداشته باشی !  در ضمن درس جالبی هم شاید برات نباشه ! خب اگه بخوای دو سه روز در میون یه پارت 3 ساعتی بذاری شاید واقعا ج نده ! چون خسته میشی از مطلب ...نمیخوای بخونیش و بعد هم سریعا یادت میره چون چیزی نیس که با علاقه یاد گرفته باشی ! میتونی به جای این کار  برنامه ی مطالعه ی این درس رو هر روزه کنی ! یعنی زمان پارت رو کم کنی و هر روز اون رو تو برنامه داشته باشی ! این جوری کاملا مستمر و کم کم تو ذهنتون جا می گیره و در ضمن خسته نمیشی از خوندن و تازه تایم بیشتری هم بهش اختصاص دادی !

----------


## mk.meydani

> مثلا من توی درس ریاضی پیش با دایره و بیضی و هذلولی مشکل دارم ا به اصطلاح زیاد باش حال نمی کنم d: بعد میام توی روزهای هفته تقسیمش میکنم که هرشب یه مقداری ازشون رو بعد از تمام شدن مطالعه بخونم.درسته؟


قسمت اولش کاملا درسته ولی قسمت آخرش به نظرم یه سوء برداشت شده ! چرا حتما بعد از تمام شدن مطالعه ؟  چون آخر کار نوشتم این رو برداشت کردین ؟ 

نه ببینید اصن تو برنامه ی من ترتیب خوندن رو نیاوردم ...وقتی می نویسم مثلا اول دیف بعد فیزیک به این معنا نیست که حتما اول دیف میخونم بعد فیزیک ! به ترتیب اولویت نوشتم اینا رو !  همین تحلیلی هم اگه می بینید اون آخره چون میخوام جدا باشه و بدونم که هر روز میخونم . و گرنه دلیلی نیست که حتما بعد از مطالعه باشه ! میتونه  یه پارت تو وسط درسا و حتی پارت اول باشه .

----------


## Lara27

من چون امسال اولین کنکورم نیس ولی حالم از برنامه ریزی بهم میخوره
برنامه ریزی بری من مشق شب شده ولی هیچ وقت اجرا نمیکنم
اتاقم پراز کاغذ و دفتره که توش برنامه های اجرا نشده هس

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

چی کارکنم؟

----------


## mk.meydani

> من چون امسال اولین کنکورم نیس ولی حالم از برنامه ریزی بهم میخوره
> برنامه ریزی بری من مشق شب شده ولی هیچ وقت اجرا نمیکنم
> اتاقم پراز کاغذ و دفتره که توش برنامه های اجرا نشده هس
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> چی کارکنم؟



سلام 

این که حالتون از برنامه ریزی به هم میخوره دلیلش اینه که قبل از اینکه خودتون رو از نظر فکری و روحی برای کنکور آماده کنید و بدونید که چه مسیر و چه مقصدی رو دارین و چه جوری میتونید تو این مسیر حرکت کنید و خودتون رو از هر نظر برای خوندن اماده کنید شروع کردین به برنامه ریزی و خب در این حالت به هر دلیلی که میتونه اصلی ترینش  عدم انگیزه و اراده ی کافی باشه یا ناشی از عوامل بیرونی هم حتی ممکنه باشه  دیگه این برنامه رو رها می کنید .

به نظر من اول خودتون رو برای مساله ی کنکور اماده کنید ...چرا باید بخونید و به چی میخواین برسید ؟ میتونید به هدف برسید ؟ و بسیاری دیگه از این سوال ها !  بعد اگر تصمیم به خوندن گرفتین واقعا و اون انگیزه رو پیدا کردین که با عوامل درونی خودتون و عوامل بیرونی مقابله کنید تا به هدفتون برسید ...اون موقع تازه آماده این که برنامه ریزی کنید ...بعد باید با اصول برنامه بریزید و برنامه رو کم کم از نظر کمیتی و در عین حال کیفیتی ارتقا بدین  تا به یه برنامه ی ایده آل برسید .  حوصله داشته باشین .

----------


## faeze96khj

سلام دوستان. امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه . من دانشجوی ترم چهار مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه تبریز بودم که یه ماهه انصراف دادم و همه چیو ول کردم. اومدم که کنکور تجربی بدم. میخوام پزشکی دانشگاه تبریز قبول شم . میشه به جز برنامه ریزی به روش جام جهانی یه روش دیگه ی برنامه ریزیو یادم بدین؟ 
خیلی هم استرس دارم . زیست دوم و سوم رو یه بار کامل خوندم و از تابستونم قراره قلمچی برم ...  ولی با این وجود حرفای دیگران خیلی اذیتم میکنه... :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): 
لطفا کمکم کنید... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## MeysAM1999

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط faeze96khj


سلام دوستان. امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه . من دانشجوی ترم چهار مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه تبریز بودم که یه ماهه انصراف دادم و همه چیو ول کردم. اومدم که کنکور تجربی بدم. میخوام پزشکی دانشگاه تبریز قبول شم . میشه به جز برنامه ریزی به روش جام جهانی یه روش دیگه ی برنامه ریزیو یادم بدین؟ 
خیلی هم استرس دارم . زیست دوم و سوم رو یه بار کامل خوندم و از تابستونم قراره قلمچی برم ...  ولی با این وجود حرفای دیگران خیلی اذیتم میکنه...
لطفا کمکم کنید...


این 7 تا لینکی که میدمو کامل و به تریبی که گذاشتم بخونین....ممنون
...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور... مرورهای مهم:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::...
...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...*

----------


## mahdi2015

up...
تاپیک قدیمیه ولی این روش رو امتحان کنین فوق العادست ...
من همیشه یه برنامه ایده آل توی ذهنم داشتم که ای کاش می شد یه طوری برنامه چید که برای آزمون هیچ کدوم از درسا یه ذره هم یادمون نره و این روش برنامه ریزی من رو به این هدفم رسوند و الان بالاخره بعد از 2 سال آزمایش روش های متنوع درس خوندن توسط خودم با این تاپیک مواجه شدم که می دونم و مطمئن هستم که با این برنامه می تونین بهترین خودتون باشین (البته باید شخصی سازیش کنین) 
از استارتر هم یه تشکر ویژه دارم (امیدوارم که این پیامم رو ببینن)  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Rira

اغااااا 
من تو برنامه ریزی درسے یکم خنگم :Y (668):  
کسے میتونع بهم کمک کنع ڪہ یه برنامه بنویسمم ¿ :Yahoo (117): 
اخہ هر چی مطلبم میخونم هیچی نمیفهمم😞

----------


## Rira

یعنی جداً یہ نفر هم پیدا نمیش یہ راهنمایے ڪنہ:/
مرسے اه-_-

----------


## مهسا مهبانو

.....

----------


## Alirezab

سلام اگه کسی این تاپیک رو خونده بگه تو عکس اول اونی که کنار متحوای هر درس نوشته شده چی هستش؟؟اگه برای ساعت مطالعه هس برای دو هفته هس؟؟چون تو برنامه اون میزان ساعت نیس

----------


## Seyed Chester

> سلام ...چندتا از دوستان در مورد برنامه ریزی سوال کرده بودن..منم میخوام یه روش برنامه ریزی که خودم یه مدت باهاش کار کردم و خوب بود رو بگم ...من در دوران کنکور به شکل های خیلی متفاوتی درس خوندم ...با برنامه ها و ساعت مطالعاتی های مختلف ، با روش های مختلف و خلاصه هر جور بگین ...چون مشاور نداشتم     ( البته اصلا پشیمون هم نیستم چون هم کارام تنوع داشت و هم با همون برنامه ای که می ریختم ( و حتی گاهی نمی ریختم !) کاملا آشنا بودم و خیلی خوب انس گرفته بودم .) ...عمده ی تغییرات برنامه ریزیم هم در تابستون بود ولی بعدش دیگه تقریبا روال ثابتی داشتم و اون اواخر به کامل ترین شکل برنامه ریزی برای خودم رسیده بودم...این رو اینجا قرار میدم تا شما هم اگه خواستین استفاده کنید البته منظور اصلی من روش برنامه ریزیش هست که شاید برای افراد مختلف زیاد فرق نکنه ولی نوع برنامه و سبکش مسلما برای افراد مختلف متفاوته و من سبکی که خودم باهاش راحت بودم و نتیجه گرفتم رو میگم ( پس زیاد به محتوای برنامه توجهی نکنید ! خخخ) 
> 
> *برنامه ریزی به روش قرعه کشی جام جهانی !* ( برنامه ای رو در طول سال پیش مثال زدم که هم پیش و هم پایه رو داشته باشه !) 
> 
> نمیدونم اگه مراسم قرعه کشی رو دیده باشین اولین چیزی که مشخصه تیم های صعود کننده هست...این میشه همون مباحثی که باید بخونیم که معمولا برنامه ی آزمون آزمایشی یا برنامه ی خودتون این رو مشخص میکنه ...دومین چیز سید بندی تیم هاست ...سرگروه ها و...مشخص میشن .ما هم اینجا سر فصل مطالبی که باید بخونیم رو در نظر داریم ولی میایم رو کاغذ می نویسیم و میزان مطالعه ی مورد نیازمون برای رسیدن به سطح مورد نظرمون رو پیش بینی می کنیم :
> فایل پیوست 11157
> فایل پیوست 11158
> فایل پیوست 11160
> 
> ...


 هر چقدر میخونم متوجه نمیشم ،فک کنم استرس بهم غالب شده کاش یکم بیشتر مسله رو باز میکردین :Yahoo (110):

----------


## _Senoritta_

up

----------


## SAINT

من نفهمیدم چیکار کرده

----------


## Khoshdel

> یعنی جداً یہ نفر هم پیدا نمیش یہ راهنمایے ڪنہ:/
> مرسے اه-_-


راهنمایی در چه مورد؟

Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk

----------


## melodii

سلام . من توی برنامه ریختن مشکلی ندارم اما نمیتونم اصلا اجرا کنم. به نظرتون باید چی کار کنم؟

----------


## a.t.n

UP

----------


## BATMAN

Up
عالیه

----------


## God_of_war

برنامه ریزی خوب واسه کسی که پشت کنکوره توسط یه مشاوره با وجدان باید انجام بشه واقعیت اینه این افراد که خود بنده هم از این نوابغم :Yahoo (15):  باید یکی بالا سرشون باشه تا درس بخونن از یکی حساب ببرن . همین چند دیقه پیش اخبار رتبه برتر شدن یه معلول رو دیدم از خودم پرسیدم چرا من نمیتونم دلیلش فقط همینه چون اون معلول مثل استیون هاوکینگ تمرکزش تو یه چیزه ولی مال ما اینطور نیس چون ازادی عمل داریم همینم باعث شده پیشرفت نکنیم و عمرمون به باد بره واسه همین برنامه ریزی که خود ادم میریزه همراه با مشاور خوب صد در صد موفقیت امیزه من خودم بارها برنامه ریزی کردم ولی بعد دو هفته جا زدم و هی تغییرش دادم. اکثر کسایی که ۹۹ درصد رتبه برترا پدر مادر نقش مشاور رو داشتن و هی به بچشون گفتن درس بخون خوب مدیریت کردن بچشونو .درسته جلو تلوزیون جو گیر میشن و میگن خودش خونده دیگه اینا رو همه میدونن .اون یه درصدم کسایی ان که تو فقر بزرگ شدن تو این افراد هم فقر باعث شده موفق شن منظورم اینه یه چیزی باید بالا سر ادم باشه یه فشار یه اجبار تا تو زندگی پیشرفت کنه. ناموسا بد میگم  :Yahoo (15):  حتی تو باشگاه هم کسی عضله در میاره که بخودش سختی بده عرق بریزه نه اینکه ۲ ساعت بره باشگاه یه ساعتشو فک بزنه با این و اون . اون یه ساعتی هم که ورزش می کنه هیچ پیشرفتی با دیروزش نداره دقیقا همون وزنه ها رو میزنه که دیروز میزده بدون هیچ پیشرفتی ده سالم بیاد بدنش همونه.

----------


## BATMAN

> برنامه ریزی خوب واسه کسی که پشت کنکوره توسط یه مشاوره با وجدان باید انجام بشه واقعیت اینه این افراد که خود بنده هم از این نوابغم باید یکی بالا سرشون باشه تا درس بخونن از یکی حساب ببرن . همین چند دیقه پیش اخبار رتبه برتر شدن یه معلول رو دیدم از خودم پرسیدم چرا من نمیتونم دلیلش فقط همینه چون اون معلول مثل استیون هاوکینگ تمرکزش تو یه چیزه ولی مال ما اینطور نیس چون ازادی عمل داریم همینم باعث شده پیشرفت نکنیم و عمرمون به باد بره واسه همین برنامه ریزی که خود ادم میریزه همراه با مشاور خوب صد در صد موفقیت امیزه من خودم بارها برنامه ریزی کردم ولی بعد دو هفته جا زدم و هی تغییرش دادم. اکثر کسایی که ۹۹ درصد رتبه برترا پدر مادر نقش مشاور رو داشتن و هی به بچشون گفتن درس بخون خوب مدیریت کردن بچشونو .درسته جلو تلوزیون جو گیر میشن و میگن خودش خونده دیگه اینا رو همه میدونن .اون یه درصدم کسایی ان که تو فقر بزرگ شدن تو این افراد هم فقر باعث شده موفق شن منظورم اینه یه چیزی باید بالا سر ادم باشه یه فشار یه اجبار تا تو زندگی پیشرفت کنه. ناموسا بد میگم  حتی تو باشگاه هم کسی عضله در میاره که بخودش سختی بده عرق بریزه نه اینکه ۲ ساعت بره باشگاه یه ساعتشو فک بزنه با این و اون . اون یه ساعتی هم که ورزش می کنه هیچ پیشرفتی با دیروزش نداره دقیقا همون وزنه ها رو میزنه که دیروز میزده بدون هیچ پیشرفتی ده سالم بیاد بدنش همونه.


توصیه میکنم کتاب "کار عمیق" اثر کال نیوپورت رو بخونی.توی فیدیبو با قیمت معقول میتونی بخریش.
تفاوت اون معلول رتبه برتر با اکثر ماها همین مفاهیمیه که توی کتاب درموردشون صحبت شده

----------


## indomitable

_آپ_

----------


## Meti81

Up

----------


## _Joseph_

آپ استریم

----------

